
Show HN: FBP editor for music/vfx with [three, tone, tensorflow].js nodes - kousun12
https://kousun12.github.io/eternal/
======
etaioinshrdlu
The author is suspected to be on drugs. For sane people, this is basically a
modular audio synthesizer plus visualizations.

(I'm not here to judge, but the readme does say: "transcriptions of a mental
representation for your bio-minds" ... )

A lot like Max/MSP.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Comparing this to the other sorts of post that typically make it to the front
page of HN, how can you be so sure that we are the sane ones?

edit: _kousun12_ : Love it!

------
GistNoesis
On Ubuntu both Firefox and chromium I encounter issues with the shortcuts (The
navigator catch them instead of the page). I'm only able to load examples with
chrome (using shortcut alt+e). The shortcut menu doesn't open with Firefox. In
chrome, the visualization is not working but the sound is. In Firefox the
visualization is kind of working but the sound isn't. Interesting sound
synthesizer with a gnu radio vibe.

~~~
jabbernotty
For me, Firefox on Debian, the only working shortcut is the Menu (which is not
actually a menu in the normal UI sense, more like a menu in a restaurant).
Shortcuts are always difficult with web apps. For this reason, I would always
add an actual clickable menu to web apps.

------
cazum
In Firefox, Ctrl-K selects the address bar, and doesn't trigger the "New Node"
action.

~~~
SiempreViernes
You can't even bring up the help menu in many keyboard layouts, as '?' tends
to be available via the shift key...

------
thisacctforreal
On iOS the leftmost 25px or so is clipped, horizontal scroll doesn't do
anything despite the indicator, and vertical scrolling feels gross.

------
kousun12
The github page:
[https://github.com/kousun12/eternal](https://github.com/kousun12/eternal)

------
bergie
Looks really nice! Cool ideas on the component API as well.

Just a question, did you consider using the FBP graph JSON format (schema in
[https://github.com/flowbased/fbp/blob/master/schema/graph.js...](https://github.com/flowbased/fbp/blob/master/schema/graph.json)),
as that would enable interoperability better?

~~~
kousun12
yes, i definitely looked at noflo and thought it was a really awesome effort.
my intentions with this had less to do with any sort of utility than it did
with trying to reflect a specific aesthetic i had in mind. thinking that i'd
want more control, i made my own type / serialization scheme as i went

------
sitkack
It would be awesome if it came preloaded with a design.

option+e load the design chooser.

How do I pan/zoom the design surface?

How do I hide the node graph so I can see the thing being rendered?

~~~
kousun12
thanks for the feedback

there are deep links to the examples in the github page, if that's what you
mean pan / zoom isn't super well supported, sorry. i've just been using my
browser's zoom in / out if you open the help menu, there's a key combo (cmd +
shift + v) to hide / show the graph

~~~
smcnally
This looks very cool. The nodes and graphs show and hide as designed on
Firefox iOS. Browser zoom is fine.

[https://kousun12.github.io/eternal/?e=nude%2C+eternally](https://kousun12.github.io/eternal/?e=nude%2C+eternally)

Is there sound to toggle on and off? I hear none. Sound will make time spent
digging in much better.

------
whiddershins
Seems like when I load another example, it gets stacked on top of the
currently playing example.

(Chrome, OSX)

